
Antitrust finally gets its hearing - aspenmayer
https://www.getrevue.co/profile/caseynewton/issues/antitrust-finally-gets-its-hearing-267252
======
aspenmayer
I was really hoping there were questions for Tim Cook about allowing side-
loading on iOS and iPadOS, as Android allows. If I missed it, please let me
know.

